# Is a non quattro tt any good in the snow?



## sehiel (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi folks, just wanted to ask your experiences of driving in the snow. I live in Scotland and do not have the quattro , I also have 19 rims so getting a bit worried about the snow when it arrives, anyone tried snow socks?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi sehiel, A front wheel drive TT is as good as any front wheel drive car, much better than a RWD car, but no where near as good as a Quattro. A Permanet Quattro drive is best, but Haldex Quattro as the TT, is the next best thing.
Hoggy.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome  used the socks last year thought they were great easy to fit & remove


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

A 4WD car is obviously better than a FWD car in the snow, HOWEVER the biggest single factor will be the tyres.

I run winter tyres on both of our cars when the temperature is below 7°c and despite the fact they are both FWD (only just bought the Quattro, so not commenting on it's traction) they will and DO outperform a 4WD car on all season tyres! Last year I regularly drove past stuck 4WD 'cars' (Range Rovers etc) in the snow.

Driver skill also has a lot to do with it, but without traction you are going or stopping anywhere, 4WD will not help you when you are sliding down a hill on ice or snow as it is then gravity that has taken over, with winter tyres however the chances are the tyres will not of lost the traction to start with (providing you are driving sensibly)


----------



## sehiel (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for the advice , after doing some more research it would appear that snow socks are really difficult to fit on 19 inch wheels , so I think I am going to go for the winter wheel and tyre option.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome don't forget to join the TTOC www.TTOC.co.uk


----------

